# Powder Board Suggestions!



## Bobby Budds (Nov 23, 2010)

Hey guys,

I come here to ask you guys some suggestions. I'm trying to make a purchase and I figured there would be no where better to ask some board junkies for advice than here.

Weight:200
Height:5'11"

Currently I ride a 156 GNU Park Pickle(twin). I really like this board for riding groomers. I like that with the reverse camber it's almost impossible to catch an edge. One thing I dislike about the board is it's hard to shred through choppy stuff and I find myself getting shot over the bumpy stuff when speed checking. I don't like jibbing it hurts too much now that I'm 30. I really just enjoy shredding and small to medium jumps, and ollieing off every roller I can. 

I have done a few back country trips and I had the chance to ride a Burton Fish, and a Burton Mololo. These boards rode so wicked in the powder. I really like the s-rocker. When I do my cat trips they always provide a powder board so I really don't need to buy a strictly powder board. I might buy a fish next year anyways. I know one of these boards would be awesome to own, but I don't think they would fair well on groomers. If I had my choice I'd never ride a groomer again, but lets be realistic. Cat's and Heli's get expensive real quick, and I'm too old and no where good enough to get sponsored lol. 

On Jan. 3 I was at Mt. Washington(Vancouver Island) and we got about 40 cm in one day. There was waist deep powder in the drifts. The park pickle held up fine to ride straight through the powder but was too floppy to carve powder in the steep terrain. The whole time I was riding I was thinking I wish I was on a mololo or fish right now. As well after setting my bindings back and setting up directional to do well in the pow, I left it like this the next time I rode groomers. I realized how much more I like riding a directional than a twin.

So I need to find a directional board I can ride on groomers, and will do very well in powder. I need a board that can get me through the choppy shit when I'm heading to the backside on mountains to find the powder stash. I need a board that after I'm done hiking, and riding pow will ride nicely on the groomers and will make groomers still enjoyable. If I can find a board that is great for landing jumps and ollieing mixed in with my requirements all the better. I would like to be able to bring my board to back country too rather than always using there s-rockers. I'd like to try something different for a change. I know I'm asking for a lot in one board but I'm sure there is something out there for me.

I do have a thing for lib-tech's but I'm not opposed to hearing about boards from the smaller custom manufacturers. I know the quality is high with these boards and they are cheaper. I just haven't had the time to put in the kind of research to find a board that would be best suited to my needs. 

This is where you guys come in. I know a lot of you guys are so passionate about boarding you know the differences between different manufacturer's models. I'm hoping some of you can make some suggestions and I can further do some research to get me my versatile dream board. Thanks for hearing me out. Any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

I like the Salomon sick stick and the K2 Gyrator , pow boards are generally high end spendy though :-(


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

if you can make sure you can get a clean one, a Jones hovercraft. maybe a Burton Nug


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Salomon Powder Snake, killer board - only $399. It's similar to the Sick Stick but without the bamboo.

Or if you want to get more spendy, try the ride slackcountry. It will plow through anything, and is unbelievable in powder.

Arbor Coda/ElementRX would be killer too. Tons of pop and great in powder. 

Something a little more aggressive would be the ride highlife, you can take that board anywhere, it will destroy any terrain you can throw at it. It's super surfy in powder, but real stiff and damp so you can stomp over any mid-day chunder. A similar board would be Jakey B's Ride Berzerker, it's a little more playful, better all around board. 

Now only the first two are powder specific boards, the others are great in pow, but will do better when you're not in fresh snow.


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

hikeswithdogs said:


> I like the Salomon sick stick and the K2 Gyrator , pow boards are generally high end spendy though :-(


My K2 Gyrator is probably the most fun powder board I've ever ridden.


----------



## Kesserendrel (Mar 23, 2010)

It sounds to me like you're looking for an all-mountain board that will be really good in pow, not a true powder board. My Charlie Slasher will get me down the hill on a groomer, but it isn't as fun as my Raygun.

I'd look at something like a K2 Turbo Dream. It's similar in shape to my Raygun but a little stiffer and damper, and the flex and lack of dampening are the only things I don't like about the Raygun.


----------



## Bobby Budds (Nov 23, 2010)

Salomon sick stick

-They call this an all mountain to powder snowboard. This board seems like more of a powder board to me so I'm not too interested in it at this point as I need a board for those groomers and choppy stuff.

K2 Gyrator

-This board looks like a lot of fun, but I'm skeptical of how well it's going to work for carving in powder. My current board is a reverse camber, and I am looking for something with a blend. I really like the 1" stance setback on this board.

Burton Nug

-Way to small for me

Jones Hovercraft

-This board looks like a dream to ride in the back country. I'm very skeptical about using a design like this on a resort on any other day then an epic powder day.

Salomon Powder Snake

-Wow a board built for powder and park? Interesting. Anyone ride this on groomers?

Ride Slackcountry

-I'm very interested in this board. It has a 3/4" setback. It has highrize(slightly higher rocker in the nose than the tail and nearly flat under foot). I am really trying to find a board with some camber in it as well but this board has piqued my interest.

Arbor Coda

-Wow this board looks awesome and I know a small shop near me carries arbor. Thanks for recommending it. If they made this in a directional I'd be all over this. I guess I could ride it back on the holes but would it perform as well as a true directional?

Ride Berzerker

-I'm very interested in this board. Jake Blauvelt is one of my favorite riders. Featuring rocker in the nose and a level micro-camber zone extending under the feet and through the tail, the new Hybrid All Mountain shape provides the perfect blend to charge it all. Has anyone rode this in the powder and on groomers?

Ride Highlife UL Snowboard

-This board is very similar to the berzerker and it's 60 more. The specs are very similar. It's around 50 more than the berzerker

K2 Turbo dream.

-This board looks like alot of fun. It has a lot of pop and is directional. The only thing I don't like is there is no camber in it. I bet this would be fun on a resort. Has anyone rode this backcountry? How did it perform? 

Libtech La Nina MC

-There description says "The La Niña is a directional shape banana in the front, rocker between your feet and camber (C1) in the back design with Magne-Traction. Matt rides a lot of resort accessible steep pow terrain and the often brutal, to the point of comedy, terrain necessary to get in and out of the pow stashes and then hits every jib or cat track hit on the way back to the lift."

Has anyone tried this board? It does look interesting. By there description it does sound like what I need, however I don't trust the marketers that write this shit!

So far I'm the most interested in:
Arbor Coda(Would love this in a directional)
Ride Berzerker
Ride Highlife UL
Libtech La Nina

It would be nice if I could hear first hand accounts of how these ride. I'm off to do some more interest. Thanks to everyone that has contributed to this thread so far.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

Yes - Big City, rode one last weekend. Really a fun board. Holds great on groomers and ripped through 10 inches of 2 day old snow. I'm thinking about picking one up for myself.


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

+1 for the Big City and Coda
Adding Burton Sherlock


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Bobby Budds said:


> K2 Gyrator
> 
> -This board looks like a lot of fun, but I'm skeptical of how well it's going to work for carving in powder. My current board is a reverse camber, and I am looking for something with a blend. I really like the 1" stance setback on this board.
> 
> ...


The Gyrator is considerably rated at the top of of PURE pow boards , probably not ideal for groomers but regardless a really really bad ass aboard.

The K2 TurboDream is the board they modeled their Panoramic backcountry Split board off of , it's like an "all mountain powder board" , I'm 5'11, weigh 185Lbs, ride the 157 wide and leave everyone behind on POW days except those that have dedicated powder boards. It has reverse camber up from and a very small amount in back.

I would also 2nd the pow snake especially at that price and trust me you WANT reverse camber or flat camber for a pow stick.


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

Bobby Budds said:


> K2 Gyrator
> 
> -This board looks like a lot of fun, but I'm skeptical of how well it's going to work for carving in powder. My current board is a reverse camber, and I am looking for something with a blend. I really like the 1" stance setback on this board.



Speaking from experience here.

If you are only going to ride one board and it doesn't dump every time you ride.
Then a Gyrator shouldn't be your first choice.

I've ridden it on non-pow days and it isn't very fun. 

This board is a pure pow board.
I don't ride my Gyrator unless there is at least 6" of new snow. 

However, if it does snow. This board is very lively, quick to turn, and does this awesome porpoise thing.
If you push the nose under it will pop back up and if you do it in succession into turns you can start hopping in and out of the pow a lot like a dolphin in the water.


----------



## Bobby Budds (Nov 23, 2010)

hikeswithdogs said:


> The Gyrator is considerably rated at the top of of PURE pow boards , probably not ideal for groomers but regardless a really really bad ass aboard.
> 
> The K2 TurboDream is the board they modeled their Panoramic backcountry Split board off of , it's like an "all mountain powder board" , I'm 5'11, weigh 185Lbs, ride the 157 wide and leave everyone behind on POW days except those that have dedicated powder boards. It has reverse camber up from and a very small amount in back.
> 
> I would also 2nd the pow snake especially at that price and trust me you WANT reverse camber or flat camber for a pow stick.


So I was way off on the k2 gyrator. I had it backwards. My only experience riding a pow board was a S-rocker mololo and fish. With my current board it's a GNU park pickle which is reverse camber. It floats alright in pow but it carves like shit. I figured reverse cambers weren't as good as a mixed rocker/camber board.

So you're saying I would want a reverse camber for pow? Not a mix? Like a S-camber or even a mixed camber(rocker in middle, cambered under both feet).


----------



## Bobby Budds (Nov 23, 2010)

binarypie said:


> Speaking from experience here.
> 
> If you are only going to ride one board and it doesn't dump every time you ride.
> Then a Gyrator shouldn't be your first choice.
> ...


Thanks for chiming in on your experience. I rode a fish and loved it so I would probably go with a fish or even a jones hovercraft if I was going with a strict powder board. I'm sure the Gyrator would match these boards. This whole dolphin pop sounds like a lot of fun. I wish I had better opportunities to ride some demos.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

Skimmed the thread.

I've ridden the 1st Gen Burton Fish, Osin 4807, Prior Khyber, and recently the Never Summer Summit 160. I really like the Summit 160, it is surprisingly good on man-made snow groomers and hardpack here Lake Tahoe (i.e. I had a lot of fun carving it on groomer slopes). Edgehold on scrapped-hard man-made is decent, but not great (far better than the Burton Fish)... so if you planning on using the board to freeride when there is true ice... you might want something with more grip. 

Board was really fun even in the "snowcone snow" made from people scrapping off the top snow (again this is man-made since until this week Tahoe was bone-dry) run and gathers in 3-4 inch deep piles on the edges of the trail and near bumps. The board has become my default freeride board at the moment (obviously it is good in powder).

BTW, I'm pretty sure Arbor Coda is directional. I scouted out the Sick Stick and Pow Snake and hope to try them in the future.


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

I spent the last five days at mt baker in pow. I ride got a Charlie Slasher and rode it yesterday and today. Definetly recomend it. Fast, super float, and powers straight through the sketchy tracked out crap. 

The most common boards i saw on the pow days were lib tech la Nina's/snow mullets, Jones flagship, ride slackcountry.

For my money the carlie Slasher seemed best and after riding it on fresh deep pow and tracked out crap and in trees and hauling ass on groomers; you get a ton of board for 400 bucks. The only faults I could find with it is that it doesn't hold the best carving edge ever but is still good and carves smoothly.:thumbsdown:


----------



## RichnNorcal (Dec 5, 2011)

Riley212 said:


> I spent the last five days at mt baker in pow. I ride got a Charlie Slasher and rode it yesterday and today. Definetly recomend it. Fast, super float, and powers straight through the sketchy tracked out crap.
> 
> The most common boards i saw on the pow days were lib tech la Nina's/snow mullets, Jones flagship, ride slackcountry.
> 
> For my money the carlie Slasher seemed best and after riding it on fresh deep pow and tracked out crap and in trees and hauling ass on groomers; you get a ton of board for 400 bucks. The only faults I could find with it is that it doesn't hold the best carving edge ever but is still good and carves smoothly.:thumbsdown:


Did you see any Jones Hovercrafts? I picked up'd a new for $389, can't wait to ride it. The storm in Tahoe supposed to puke until Tuesday, who know how many feet we'll get?


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

RichnNorcal said:


> Did you see any Jones Hovercrafts? I picked up'd a new for $389, can't wait to ride it. The storm in Tahoe supposed to puke until Tuesday, who know how many feet we'll get?


I'm definitely interested in finding out what you think about it. How the width feels to you... and of course, would it work as an everyday freeride board.


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

Yea I saw a couple I almost bought one but I wanted a tail. Don't worry to much it is a great board the guys riding it were grinning ear to ear


----------



## RichnNorcal (Dec 5, 2011)

lonerider said:


> I'm definitely interested in finding out what you think about it. How the width feels to you... and of course, would it work as an everyday freeride board.



It looks wide for a 156, Hope I can carve toe side on this B*#ch. Least, I know JJ and I have the same boot size 7.5 and I did meet him once in Sac, when they used to show movies at the Memorial. We're about the same size. Wish I could ride like him! ha.. I did take some advice and moved my bindings closer to the toe edge and added some forward lean. We'll see how It goes. Looking at going up to AM on either Tues or Wed. Great to hear about the "grin from ear to ear"


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

I think what you need is a cambered allmountain board with rockered nose. It handles like a regular board but has extra float for the deep stuff. They are perfect for what you have said you want to do.
Boards in this category are:
Jones Flagship
Rossignol Experience
Ride Berzerker

Tapered boards like the burton malolo, barracuda, capita charlie slasher are hybrids but they are boards that I would rather have on a powder day than on a groomer day. All are fine in the backcountry (but I find the charlie slasher to be 1) too wide underfoot and 2)not a fan of the flat camber under the back foot).
Full-on powder boards like those mentioned already (fish, gyrator, etc) are not so well-performing on groomers. Especially the gyrator. Not recommended for all-conditions riding. The Hovercraft is similar to the fish but is quite stiff. This takes away some of the fun factor, but lets you get your carve on, and is more versatile for backcountry riding.

Another idea is the Burton Sherlock. It's a hybrid rocker (rocker with camber under the feet) with side effects tech on the nose and tail which provide extra float. It's basically a twin built for pow. I find it carves well and the other weekend in nipple deep pow it floated fine, with a centred stance. I think it will perform a bit better than your gnu, but I guess it's prob too close, unless you sized up. It rides short btw.
So anyways, flagship (check for defects first), Experience (awesome board, better than the flagship) or Berzerker are my recommendations.


----------



## jojotherider (Mar 17, 2011)

sorry to bump an old thread, but I wanted to deposit my $.02...

I picked up a 2009 Gyrator and finally got the opportunity to ride it this past weekend. It was full of awesome sauce in the pow pow. We had 18" of new up here in Washington and this board was super fun to ride. I have to say that this board was much better on the groomers than I was expecting. I rode a Gnu Riders Choice for a couple years and currently have a Nitro Team Gullwing and Capita Ultrafear. I think riding on the reverse camber boards helped me understand how to ride the Gyrator. I actually felt pretty stable on it straightlining some groomed and choppy sections. Carving on it was also pretty good.

My point is that its relative to your experience. I can imagine that anyone coming from a regular cambered board would think its not stable at all. Maybe even someone coming from a hybrid camber board.

Here's my recommendation if you haven't already figured something out. You've already got the Park Pickle that you can use on not so deep days. Just because its a park board doesn't mean you can only ride it in the park. I think you should keep that board and also pick up a dedicated pow board. Its a pretty awesome experience to ride and float with little effort in the deep stuff.

-joel


----------



## Wangta (Feb 1, 2011)

Hey guys,

I'm looking to replace my Slackcountry which died a bad death due to a rock a couple weeks ago. 

I was looking at the Sick Stick, K2 Gyrator, and another Slack. I'm leaning toward not considering the Sick Stick as I've read some durability issues due to the bamboo construction not lasting very long (though the ride is supposedly incredible). Any comments on this would be helpful. 

So looking at the K2 gyrator vs the Slack - they seem to be the same shape. I saw references to both having reverse camber, but the shape seems simple: Flat between the bindings and rocker at tips. Am I misunderstanding this? If this is correct, I'm guessing these ride very similar? While Slackcountry has the higher price, it seems the Gyrator has a pretty legendary following for pow heads. 

One thing I noticed while riding my old Slack around - I believe the extreme rocker on both ends of the board makes it a bit squirly on groomers - my ass end had a tendency to slide out if I didn't concentrate on holding a line. I am guessing this is true of many pow boards. 

And did K2 stop making the Gyrator? I don't see it listed on the website anymore.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

Gnu billy goat. magne for traction on ice and groomers. Damp and fast. narrow waist makes it super maneuverable and the c2 btx provides tons of float. This is what i ride and it will be my board for everything but pow when i get my pow stick.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

blunted_nose said:


> Gnu billy goat. magne for traction on ice and groomers. Damp and fast. narrow waist makes it super maneuverable and the c2 btx provides tons of float. This is what i ride and it will be my board for everything but pow when i get my pow stick.


you're recommending your billy goat when you yourself are getting another board as a pow board? that's inspiring!


Anyways, I'd say try a different board as it sounds the slack wasn't absolutely perfect for you. Maybe a board with just nose rocker would address your 'too-loose' tail? 
Check out the Capita Charlie Slasher/Burton Barracuda or for a cambered pow board, the burton juice wagon or cheetah are options too.
Boards like the fish and hovercraft have little tail which some people don't like (like me!).
I'm surprised too that the gyrator is gone!


----------



## huckfin (Dec 9, 2010)

the sick stick is not just a powder board, josh dirksen took second in the baker banked slalom last year, it's super poppy and carves very very well, and is a great all mtn board for sure.


----------



## Wangta (Feb 1, 2011)

huckfin said:


> the sick stick is not just a powder board, josh dirksen took second in the baker banked slalom last year, it's super poppy and carves very very well, and is a great all mtn board for sure.


Yeah I've heard great things. One concern with that board is durability. Unlike Josh, I don't get a new board everytime I ride! I need it to last.


----------



## t-bizzy (Sep 13, 2009)

Wangta said:


> One thing I noticed while riding my old Slack around - I believe the extreme rocker on both ends of the board makes it a bit squirly on groomers - my ass end had a tendency to slide out if I didn't concentrate on holding a line. I am guessing this is true of many pow boards.


While there's lots of variables I think you're right about having lots of reverse camber between your back foot and the tail making it washout. Like Supra, I'd recommend starting to look at something either flat or cambered in the back. Charlie, Barracuda, Family Tree boards, Hovercraft, etc. It's worth noting that even with the massive nose, the Hovercraft is only set 20mm back. Even the small tail should have plenty of contact with the snow.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Wangta said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm looking to replace my Slackcountry which died a bad death due to a rock a couple weeks ago.
> 
> ...


----------



## huckfin (Dec 9, 2010)

Wangta said:


> Yeah I've heard great things. One concern with that board is durability. Unlike Josh, I don't get a new board everytime I ride! I need it to last.


durability on the eco boards is always going to be an issue, but salomon has great customer service, my topsheet was cracking somewhat last season on a two year old sick stick, salomon replaced it with a brand new one. just saying.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

Supra said:


> you're recommending your billy goat when you yourself are getting another board as a pow board? that's inspiring!
> 
> 
> Anyways, I'd say try a different board as it sounds the slack wasn't absolutely perfect for you. Maybe a board with just nose rocker would address your 'too-loose' tail?
> ...


It's a sick pow board, I'm just a board whore and need a swallow tail. If I was to keep it for pow there would be nothing wrong with it.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Wangta have you looked the the new lib c1 profile with rocker in the nose and camber throughth e tail? It looks like a really promising profile for a do everything pow board for those that don't have a dedicated pow board. 

Timmy is that the one you just picked up in like new condition? How are you liki??ng the hefes?


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Hovercraft does pretty good on groomers too...
lot of good info here...enjoy!

The Good Ride


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Hovercraft does pretty good on groomers too...
> lot of good info here...enjoy!
> 
> The Good Ride


If I was to buy a hovercraft I'd own all 3 jones boards lol.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

bseracka said:


> Wangta have you looked the *the new lib c1 profile with rocker in the nose and camber throughth e tail*? It looks like a really promising profile for a do everything pow board for those that don't have a dedicated pow board.
> 
> Timmy is that the one you just picked up in like new condition? How are you liki??ng the hefes?


Not that new, been around for ~1.5 years now...


----------



## danm (Jan 16, 2010)

Surprised no one has recommended the NS Cobra... sounds perfect for what the op wants...


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

hktrdr said:


> Not that new, been around for ~1.5 years now...


Trueish. Correct me if I'm wrong but wasn't c1 only on the MC last year? This year they're using it on a few more boards with a broader appeal. The MC fits a pretty specific rider. The new Emma and JL Classic look good and the Hot Knife fits well for those looking for a softer deck.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

bseracka said:


> Wangta have you looked the the new lib c1 profile with rocker in the nose and camber throughth e tail? It looks like a really promising profile for a do everything pow board for those that don't have a dedicated pow board.
> 
> Timmy is that the one you just picked up in like new condition? How are you liki??ng the hefes?


Ya, that's the one. It was in better than like new condition. I'm completely heartbroken. I rode it for(no joke) 30 seconds. About 50 feet & snapped it.


I honestly have no idea how it even rides. I might have done 1 carve on it, but I can't recall it. So I might not have even got a single carve on it.

As far fetched & bull shit as that sounds. (I would probably call bull shit if I heard this story) it's what happened. I ran into a member on this forum @ the bottom of the lift. We rode up 2 separate lifts all the way to the top.
He can confirm it. He's not a life long buddy either, I don't even know his real name. I'm sure we did a proper introduction, but I can't remember?

I couldn't stop talkin' about how I had been itchin' to take this thing out, then 30 seconds after my bindings were done up , I snapped it.

I then had a 2010 ft vertical drop to get down, in 2 ft of fresh.
I will say that if it wasn't for the slimewalls, I would have been riding those stupid fuckin' Dual snowboard coke trays down. That's the only thing holding this thing from becoming 2 pieces.

I'm in deadly shape right now, down to about 165lbs. With possibly the most defined 6 pack I've ever had in my life. ( & I'm pushin' 40)
I don't think I'm even in the weight category for a 164? 
Someone of that weight shouldn't snap a deck that easy.

Had to sell the Hefe's, so I didn't even get to try those either:dizzy:

Bull shit, I tells ya.

TT


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

timmytard said:


> I'm in deadly shape right now, down to about 165lbs. With possibly the most defined 6 pack I've ever had in my life. ( & I'm pushin' 40)
> TT



pix or it didn't happen. Of you and the board. 

kthnx!


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

bseracka said:


> Trueish. Correct me if I'm wrong but wasn't c1 only on the MC last year? This year they're using it on a few more boards with a broader appeal. The MC fits a pretty specific rider. The new Emma and JL Classic look good and the Hot Knife fits well for those looking for a softer deck.


You are confusing C1 and C3. C1 was introduced last year for the La Niña MC - and that is still the only Lib-Tech board with that camber profile. C3 is new this year on the Hot Knife, Jamie Lynn Classic, and the Emma Peel.


----------



## CK93 (Dec 9, 2012)

Research is key here. For powder boards, the main objective is to keep the board afloat--keeping tip up. First thing I would look at is make sure the tail is skinnier than the tip. if the tail and tip are same width--its not a powder board. Most powder boards are about 2 centimeters more narrow. The idea is to make the back end sink a bit. Plus camber boards don't do quite as well as hybrids. Hybrids do better in powder. 

As long as the board has these 2 features, it will make a good powder board. You can find boards that do powder and all mountain very well.

So when doing your research look for those 2 key things.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

powder boards don't HAVE to have taper


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

hktrdr said:


> You are confusing C1 and C3. C1 was introduced last year for the La Niña MC - and that is still the only Lib-Tech board with that camber profile. C3 is new this year on the Hot Knife, Jamie Lynn Classic, and the Emma Peel.


Good call I did, now that I reread it I'm not sure what I was thinking. :wacko:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

timmytard said:


> Ya, that's the one. It was in better than like new condition. I'm completely heartbroken. I rode it for(no joke) 30 seconds. About 50 feet & snapped it.
> 
> 
> I honestly have no idea how it even rides. I might have done 1 carve on it, but I can't recall it. So I might not have even got a single carve on it.
> ...


But you love Craigslist:signlol:


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> But you love Craigslist:signlol:


Yep I do, found me a this years Slack in a 61 instead of a 64 for $325. Brand spankin' new, but I'm a little hesitant to say the least.

I don't like boards made out of Papier-mâché, so I might stay clear of the Rides?

TT


----------



## Bayoh (Dec 17, 2010)

I think Ride's construction is top-notch... but ya... if I got a defective board I'd be paranoid about it happening again too.


----------



## Wangta (Feb 1, 2011)

timmytard said:


> Yep I do, found me a this years Slack in a 61 instead of a 64 for $325. Brand spankin' new, but I'm a little hesitant to say the least.
> 
> I don't like boards made out of Papier-mâché, so I might stay clear of the Rides?
> 
> TT


You got a defective board or you got sold a broken board of Craigslist (there is a risk buying of cg...) or you're not telling us the whole story 

I have had three ride boards in the past and have only had one "break" on me due to my own actions and some really bad luck. 

Try calling up ride and see if they will replace it. Honestly, I've never heard of a board snapping in the first 500 feet. Did you drop off a cliff? I am guessing the guy on craigs sold you a broken or damaged board.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

mixie said:


> pix or it didn't happen. Of you and the board.
> 
> kthnx!


Finally got around to taking some pics of the Snapcountry.

Pm sent.

The pic of the top sheet, there used to be the top of a beer can, medallion sort of thing there. It popped off when it broke.

It was pressed into the board, I don't know if that crushed the innards & made them weaker:dunno: But it's right @ the spot of the break.

The base on this thing is so thin, I've never seen one this thin.
It's a c hair thicker, than a c hair.


TT


----------



## NASA (Jun 24, 2013)

*Burton Cloudsplitter*

The Burton Cloudsplitter please. A camber board with a swallowtail feature. Basically the best of both worlds. Excellent edge control in the groomers and float in the pow. New this year. 
Check it out here, page 21:

zuzupopo / Catalogues - Burton - Hardgoods


----------



## JVee (Sep 8, 2009)

While you are at it, check out:-

Unity Whale
Rossi XV
Venture Zephyr or Storm
Prior Spearhead


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

NASA said:


> The Burton Cloudsplitter please. A camber board with a swallowtail feature. Basically the best of both worlds. Excellent edge control in the groomers and float in the pow. New this year.
> Check it out here, page 21:
> 
> zuzupopo / Catalogues - Burton - Hardgoods


Ha! 
Its a supermodel swallowtail lol
Burton is thinking outside the box, then building a 158 only WTF?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

ETM said:


> Ha!
> Its a supermodel swallowtail lol
> Burton is thinking outside the box, then building a 158 only WTF?


I really don't remember the Supermodel having that much nose... ever. It was basically a tapered Custom X.

Also only a 158 cause you stand just inside the swallow tail. In the deep you have very little buoyancy coming from your tail. Meaning your nose pops up. Big powder boards suck. They're lumbery. The biggest board I ever want to ride is a 156.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Nivek said:


> I really don't remember the Supermodel having that much nose... ever. It was basically a tapered Custom X.
> 
> Also only a 158 cause you stand just inside the swallow tail. In the deep you have very little buoyancy coming from your tail. Meaning your nose pops up. Big powder boards suck. They're lumbery. The biggest board I ever want to ride is a 156.


its got a little more nose yes.
I dont need to be schooled in swallowtails though thanks nivek. Big powder boards rule some people just cant handle them :laugh:


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

ETM said:


> its got a little more nose yes.
> I dont need to be schooled in swallowtails though thanks nivek. Big powder boards rule some people just cant handle them :laugh:


Alright I'll be a little more detailed as you asked since you need to be schooled on swallow tails.

See, the african swallows use the cutout in their tails to create a space time vortex that stirs up anti-gravitons thus creating more lift as they fly. Its a process that we have been unable to duplicate in aeronautics but have succeeded in snowboarding. Its a bit of a complicated matter regarding specific densities and subatomic spin orientationing. Dont get all this confused with the european swallows though as they employee a completely different process primary using the quantum entanglement theories regarding left quarks.

I can handle big boards. I do it all the time. I do work in a shop, if I couldn't handle big boards it'd be pretty hard to grab and show anyone over 200lbs anything...


----------



## NASA (Jun 24, 2013)

*Yep, like Kate Upton*



ETM said:


> Ha!
> Its a supermodel swallowtail lol
> Burton is thinking outside the box, then building a 158 only WTF?


Supermodel it may be, it is one sexy board with a sexy name. Hopefully it doesnt have a bull**** price that burton can make.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

What bullshit prices?


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Nivek said:


> See, the african swallows use the cutout in their tails to create a space time vortex that stirs up anti-gravitons thus creating more lift as they fly. Its a process that we have been unable to duplicate in aeronautics but have succeeded in snowboarding. Its a bit of a complicated matter regarding specific densities and subatomic spin orientationing. Dont get all this confused with the european swallows though as they employee a completely different process primary using the quantum entanglement theories regarding left quarks.


But can they carry a coconut?


----------



## NASA (Jun 24, 2013)

Supra said:


> What bullshit prices?


1500 burton mystery for a pile o shit bullshit prices. Honestly. What the fuck.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

It's made of expensive tech and its aimed at rich people. If you can't afford it, don't waste your time hating the price tag. Lib has one that's even more expensive


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

NASA said:


> 1500 burton mystery for a pile o shit bullshit prices. Honestly. What the fuck.


It likes powder a lot, rides like a very precise Sherlock (I have both). Feather light.


----------



## mmarra (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm also looking for a new power / all mtn board, but mostly pow, and I was thinking the Yes PYL 156 but I have been out of snowboarding for 3 yrs now and do not what to choose...there's so many.

I'm 5'8" 145lbs with sizw 9 boot.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## NASA (Jun 24, 2013)

*Dont go yes*



mmarra said:


> I'm also looking for a new power / all mtn board, but mostly pow, and I was thinking the Yes PYL 156 but I have been out of snowboarding for 3 yrs now and do not what to choose...there's so many.
> 
> I'm 5'8" 145lbs with sizw 9 boot.
> 
> Thank you for your help.


Do not go with YES, Jones, Slash, or NOW IPO bindings. They all have a contract with each other, and are working in coalition. I have a friend who works for Nidecker (The producer for Jones) and he says that Nidecker also controls production for YES and Slash boards. Nidecker is a fantastic company, however, these 3 companies have terrible snowboards, and its not nideckers fault. The NOW IPO bindings are terrible, I owned a pair, I prefer my cheap burton progression bindings. :dunno:


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

There are many round these parts who say otherwise..........


----------



## NASA (Jun 24, 2013)

*Nasa *banned**



Oldman said:


> There are many round these parts who say otherwise..........


NASA has been banned from posting on the forum. As you know, Jones Hovey is the best evar. NASA = banned, and burton sux. NS ftw. 

^^^^^^^classic forumers


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

mmarra said:


> I'm also looking for a new power / all mtn board, but mostly pow, and I was thinking the Yes PYL 156 but I have been out of snowboarding for 3 yrs now and do not what to choose...there's so many.
> 
> I'm 5'8" 145lbs with sizw 9 boot.
> 
> Thank you for your help.


K2 Ultra Dream.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

My favorite so far has been my smokin kt-22. Great all mountain board and also great in powder with a built in setback and clash rocker(rocker camber hybrid). Your size would be fine on a 152-156 size range. My son is 5'7" 150 and lives his buck ferton for big mountain competition in all conditions. Extremely durable too.


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

*to each their own*

"I know one of these boards would be awesome to own, but I don't think they would fair well on groomers." That is such a false statement, me and a couple of my buds own Fish and often make smart ass comments in the lift line that "you cant carve on a Fish, it's only for powder", but then on our way back up the chair, we can pick out our knife edge on the groomers below. I also own a Malolo (full camber, no S-Rocker) and can honestly say that that is the best all around board I've owned speed, carving, powder, stable and with my EST Triads super light.

This year I'm going to pick up a 163 Juice Wagon, I think it will ride real close to my Malolo, originally I wanted a Barracuda 161, but not ready to pull the trigger on S-Rocker, maybe I'll rent one from REI before my purchase


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

yep, you're right in skipping the cuda. Not that s-rocker is bad (it's actually quite good, not including the cuda version of it). I've ridden the cambered and s-rockered fishes, cambered and rockered malolo, the cuda and juice wagon, just for reference


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

NASA said:


> Do not go with YES, Jones, Slash, or NOW IPO bindings. They all have a contract with each other, and are working in coalition. I have a friend who works for Nidecker (The producer for Jones) and he says that Nidecker also controls production for YES and Slash boards. Nidecker is a fantastic company, however, these 3 companies have terrible snowboards, and its not nideckers fault. The NOW IPO bindings are terrible, I owned a pair, I prefer my cheap burton progression bindings. :dunno:


Oh missed this gold. I've started to realize this bloke might just be trollin to troll but... I'mma get at this anyhow.

Fuck Nidecker. They are a shitty manufacturer. On Slash, it was started by Gigi who is one of the raddest dudes in the industry. He is so impossibly stoked on snowboarding and is positively fascinated by snowboard manufacturing. YES is the old UnInc crew and they are doing a damn good job picking up riders that need to be picked up. Frank April is one of the best urban riders right now and they snagged up Sweetin when Forum went down. They are no longer at Nidecker, neither is Slash. Both were at Elan and then they went under and last I heard are both now at GST. From the tech Jones was pushing in the new stuff for '14 at SIA I was assuming Elan as well, no clue where they're at now. All three brands were dissatisfied with Nidecker and searching for another factory. Yeah, Nidecker sure is THE shit. Oh and funny how their boards go BETTER when the switched factories. Now partnered with them? As far as a distributor and reps yeah. And JF and the YES dudes and Gigi are all friends and shred together. Why wouldn't they partner up? Bullshit they aren't good bindings too. You're just blatantly wrong there. The theory works very well and this was a great debut for the product.

Ahhh, troll fed. That felt nice though.

Support Slash, support YES, support Jones, support NOW. Good brands for the industry.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

Aren't they still with Nidecker in some capacity? Something like, it's still Nidecker tech but built at a different factory. Also, the marketing guys or whatever were hired by Nidecker to run the Yes/Jones marketing or something. It's late and I have forgotten how to speak English


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Hovercraft is absolute bliss on powder. and slashes good carves on hardpack too. The rocker nose goes trough crud like butter.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

NASA said:


> Do not go with YES, Jones, Slash, or NOW IPO bindings. They all have a contract with each other, and are working in coalition. I have a friend who works for Nidecker (The producer for Jones) and he says that Nidecker also controls production for YES and Slash boards. Nidecker is a fantastic company, however, these 3 companies have terrible snowboards, and its not nideckers fault. The NOW IPO bindings are terrible, I owned a pair, I prefer my cheap burton progression bindings. :dunno:


Might want to get your facts straight on some things buddy. Lot of changes in what you're spewing here. Then again I'm fairly certain you have down syndrome.


----------



## NASA (Jun 24, 2013)

*???*



BurtonAvenger said:


> Might want to get your facts straight on some things buddy. Lot of changes in what you're spewing here. Then again I'm fairly certain you have down syndrome.


What iss downs syndro.. nnnnnnaaaaaaaaaeeeeeeea


----------



## NASA (Jun 24, 2013)

*Let me get things straight*

Let me get things straight:

-My name is Torstein Horgmo.
-Nivek is Jake Burton Carpenter, paid to be nivek.
-I am not a troller.
-That last bullet was a lie, I'm not a troller.
-That last bullet was a lie, I'm not a troller.
-That last bullet was a lie, I'm not a troller.
-That last bullet was a lie, I'm not a troller.
-That last bullet was a lie, I'm not a troller.

...


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

NASA said:


> Let me get things straight:
> 
> -My name is Torstein Horgmo.
> -Nivek is Jake Burton Carpenter, paid to be nivek.
> ...


Nice to meet you! My name's Nicole. 

Where's the yoga fraction when we need them? :dizzy:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

MMM Breaches.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Supra said:


> Aren't they still with Nidecker in some capacity? Something like, it's still Nidecker tech but built at a different factory. Also, the marketing guys or whatever were hired by Nidecker to run the Yes/Jones marketing or something. It's late and I have forgotten how to speak English


When YES left they bought their molds from Nidecker. They have no more affiliation with the brand. I don't know the official details on Slash or Jones.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

Cool, I am now officially interested in Yes again


----------



## NASA (Jun 24, 2013)

*No*



Nivek said:


> When YES left they bought their molds from Nidecker. They have no more affiliation with the brand. I don't know the official details on Slash or Jones.


Probably the most serious think I'll ever say Nivek, I'm being mature right now, do you hear?

My email convo with Justin from a while again:

Justin Clements <[email protected]>
Feb 25

to me 
I've been off the radar a bit on this end. We just got all our sample boards for YES and JONES and they're looking awesome. I forwarded on your message to the YES brand manager about your buddy looking for a sponsor. We receive a ton of inquiries for sponsorship so... Things are good over here, busy weekend shredding some deep pow. We just got a 3 ft dump over the past few days. Hope you had a good weekend.


Justin Clements
Nidecker USA, Inc.
905 Squalicum Way, #106
Bellingham, WA 98225
p. (360) 393-4741
f. (360) 306-8473

Nidecker Snowboards
YES. SNOWBOARDS
Jones Snowboards 2012-2013
Now Snowboarding | World's First Skate Influenced Binding
Slash Snowboards
Laird StandUp - Rising in 2013

NOTICE THE CONTENTS OF THE MESSAGE AND THE SIGNATURE AFTER THE MAILING ADDRESS, ALL WEBSITES ARE INCLUDED (JONES, YES, NOW) .

NIVEK IS WRONG!:huh::blink::huh:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Yeah because a third party distributor means so much. Go email Henry Nidecker III. Lets see what he has to say.


----------



## DCsnow (Aug 26, 2013)

sorry to bump this shit but....


nasa is a fucking retard. unlike me of course.


----------



## Wangta (Feb 1, 2011)

DCsnow said:


> sorry to bump this shit but....
> 
> 
> nasa is a fucking retard. unlike me of course.


What the hell is going on FELLAS! Almost time to ride!!!!


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

mixie said:


> pix or it didn't happen. Of you and the board.
> 
> kthnx!


There you go mixie, sorry for takin' so long.

Not too shabby for just shy of 40:bowdown:


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Well, that's not what I expected to see coming into this thread.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

LuckyRVA said:


> Well, that's not what I expected to see coming into this thread.


seriously that was like clicking on the blue waffle.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Maybe burton juice wagon?

I like mine a lot, directional, great in powder.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Lamps said:


> Maybe burton juice wagon?
> 
> I like mine a lot, directional, great in powder.


Pretty sure this thread is dead buddy.


----------



## Wangta (Feb 1, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> Pretty sure this thread is dead buddy.


You are incorrect grasshopper...this thread is just waiting for the summer to weaken...and for the masses to return to the snowlands...soon my friend...soon...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Wangta said:


> You are incorrect grasshopper...this thread is just waiting for the summer to weaken...and for the masses to return to the snowlands...soon my friend...soon...


Nah, there will be approximately 137 new "which powder board should I buy?" threads by that point.


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

http://i3.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/facebook/000/117/021/enhanced-buzz-28895-1301694293-0.jpg

But also the K2 turbo dream. is good for everything.


----------



## Wangta (Feb 1, 2011)

Riley212 said:


> http://i3.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/facebook/000/117/021/enhanced-buzz-28895-1301694293-0.jpg
> 
> But also the K2 turbo dream. is good for everything.












Thinkin about picking up a Sick Stick this season.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Wangta said:


> You are incorrect grasshopper...this thread is just waiting for the summer to weaken...and for the masses to return to the snowlands...soon my friend...soon...


Prety sure TT killed it lol


----------



## Wangta (Feb 1, 2011)

ETM said:


> Prety sure TT killed it lol


That was mentally scaring and a near death experience for sure but whatever doesn't kill you makes you stronger.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

> Thinkin about picking up a Sick Stick this season.


I have two and want the split also. Just do it. You won't regret it.


----------

